# Lonely girl seeks Valentine...



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Lonely Girl Seeks Valentine to Share Life With










February 14, 2012, Press Dispensary.



> Bunny girl living alone too long seeks bunny boy to snuggle up with on cold nights, enjoy romantic meals together, and go running, jumping and foraging. Looking to share my spacious love-nest, in well appointed large and secure grounds, well furnished and spotlessly clean. Will nuzzle your ears if you nuzzle mine.


The Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund (RWAF) is the UK's largest charity dedicated to improving the lives of pet rabbits. This Valentine's Day the charity is urging owners to find a companion for their rabbit.

RWAF Vet Advisor Richard Saunders had this to say. "In the wild, rabbits live in large social groups and depend on each other for security, comfort and grooming. Keeping a rabbit alone is cruel. It's as simple as that. Rabbits should be kept in neutered pairs or groups and have access to a safe exercise area at all times."

So whilst we think about our own romantic needs this Valentine's day, we should spare a thought for the lonely bunnies out there

To see what else rabbits need as well as companionship, go to Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund.



> "Keeping a rabbit alone is cruel. It's as simple as that. Rabbits should be kept in neutered pairs or groups and have access to a safe exercise area at all times." Richard Saunders


- ends -

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT
Rae Todd, Rabbit Welfare Association and Fund
Tel: 07870 501 576 
Email: [email protected] 
Site: Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund


----------



## SymJedi (Feb 13, 2012)

RWAF said:


> Keeping a rabbit alone is cruel.


My rabbit would beg to differ, he hates other rabbits! We bought him and his brother together (both were neutered) and eventually had to separate them permenantly as they began to fight. We thought the neutering might stop the pair of them fighting - it didn't, it just got worse. Their runs/hutches and indoor cages were always close and they could see each other at all times. Unfortunately, the brother passed away (we had a PM done and still don't know to this day what killed him) but had nothing to do with the fighting but we decided after about a month or so (we were advised to wait this long in case what the brother died of was infectious) we bought the remaining rabbit a girlfriend.

We introduced them and he almost instantly went to attack her so we had her spayed and waited for her to recover then tried several times more to introduce the pair of them and each time he went to attack her. It was causing a great deal of stress to both of them so we stopped trying to introduce them. They can see each other almost all the time though but not touch.

The funny thing is though, with humans, he is absolutely the perfect pet. He loves human attention and I really think he doesn't realise he isn't one of us! He also has the same aggressive attitude towards the guinea pigs and the cat (he is much bigger than both and kept well away from both but even if he sees them from a distance he gets his hackles up). He gets plenty of human attention (obviously as does other rabbit and other pets) and is not bored or lonely and gets plenty of stimulation. Since he is now 9 1/2 years old and is very happy, I think perhaps, he is the exception which proves your rule.


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

With the greatest respect, it's probably just that he hasn't met the right bunny.

It's not unusual for boys, even neutered boys, to fight each other. And a pre-spay girl is likely to be the source of consternation, even with a neutered boy. Certainly when I adopted Betty from the RSPCA, she hadn't been spayed, and even though Nutmeg had been neutered before I adopted him, 3 years previously, her hormones still caused problems between them. Once she was spayed, things calmed a lot but still the bonding didn't go all that easily. It was only when I took them both to completely neutral space, my friend's home in fact, that they found that they were acquainted, but in the territory of (though of course separated from) other rabbits, and stayed close together to support each other. It was very quick from there and by the first evening, this is how they were.










They've just got closer and closer since then.

Their bonding took the longest of any pairs I've had, and while others liked each other from the outset, these two looked like they might never become friends. I'm so glad we found a way to get them to like each other, as they're pretty much inseparable now.

One of my friends has giants and one of her fairly young Contis was very aggressive, he'd dive at any person or other rabbit who was even near the bars of his pen. Until she adopted a young French Lop, and monster bun Marley just melted. He's putty in Summer's paws and has mellowed entirely. He's still not keen on other rabbits, but he adores Summer and is great now with humans, and the family cats.

And one of our committee members adopted a boy from a very abusive home. He would lunge and bite if anybody tried to touch him, presumably to prevent them from picking him up. Even neutering seemed to make little difference. But they've worked on that and he's greatly improved. However nothing worked until they introduced him to two spayed sisters and now the three of them live very happily as a group.

It's not necessarily straightforward, and of course every single rabbit is different, but mostly it's best to let your rabbit choose his own partner (after all, wouldn't we all want to do that for ourselves?), generally by visiting a rescue where they have rabbits for adoption. They'll often also oversee the bonding for you, and then two bunnies can be blissfully happy together


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

SymJedi said:


> My rabbit would beg to differ, he hates other rabbits! We bought him and his brother together (both were neutered) and eventually had to separate them permenantly as they began to fight. We thought the neutering might stop the pair of them fighting - it didn't, it just got worse. Their runs/hutches and indoor cages were always close and they could see each other at all times. Unfortunately, the brother passed away (we had a PM done and still don't know to this day what killed him) but had nothing to do with the fighting but we decided after about a month or so (we were advised to wait this long in case what the brother died of was infectious) we bought the remaining rabbit a girlfriend.
> 
> We introduced them and he almost instantly went to attack her so we had her spayed and waited for her to recover then tried several times more to introduce the pair of them and each time he went to attack her. It was causing a great deal of stress to both of them so we stopped trying to introduce them. They can see each other almost all the time though but not touch.
> 
> The funny thing is though, with humans, he is absolutely the perfect pet. He loves human attention and I really think he doesn't realise he isn't one of us! He also has the same aggressive attitude towards the guinea pigs and the cat (he is much bigger than both and kept well away from both but even if he sees them from a distance he gets his hackles up). He gets plenty of human attention (obviously as does other rabbit and other pets) and is not bored or lonely and gets plenty of stimulation. Since he is now 9 1/2 years old and is very happy, I think perhaps, he is the exception which proves your rule.


I'm sorry to say this but it will be down to not meeting the right bunny companion or not introducing them properly.
It is actually very, very, very rare that a rabbit chooses to be alone.
For example:
The doe in this couple will not bond long term with another doe and the buck will not accept any other rabbit as a friend, but together they are inseparable. 









The black self rabbit in this picture needs to be in the right group otherwise she goes into panic mode, the orange butterfly underneath has to have the right submissive doe in her group or she will hound them until they submit.









It took a very long time to get both groups bonded properly, but when done properly with the right rabbits it is 100% possible to bond every rabbit.

Once you have seen truely bonded rabbits you will never keep a single bun again.


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, B3rnie! Your orange Butterfly is so like my Nutmeg! (Who's a boy btw) They could easily be mistaken for each other, couldn't they?

I agree completely, it can be a very hard task to get them to accept each other, and I'd *always *let them choose their own partner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

They do have very similar head markings, the blaze is almost a mirror image


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

RWAF said:


> Lonely Girl Seeks Valentine to Share Life With
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very unfair to say that its cruel to keep rabbits alone! 
I have 5 rabbits one of them lives with 3 guinea pigs and the other 4 live seperatly BECAUSE they tear eachother to shreds otherwise so they cant have a mate or theyd kill it. But if im a realy "cruel" owner id better stick all 4 in the same cage again so they have company and then watch them rip the life out of eachother, would that make me a non cruel good owner then??? Stupid!:nono::nono:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Nancy23 said:


> Thats very unfair to say that its cruel to keep rabbits alone!
> I have 5 rabbits one of them lives with 3 guinea pigs and the other 4 live seperatly BECAUSE they tear eachother to shreds otherwise so they cant have a mate or theyd kill it. But if im a realy "cruel" owner id better stick all 4 in the same cage again so they have company and then watch them rip the life out of eachother, would that make me a non cruel good owner then??? Stupid!:nono::nono:


It isn't unfair to say that at all, it is the truth. Rabbits are very, very social animals and as explained above if done PROPERLY every rabbit will bond.

Oh and please separate the guinea pigs from the rabbits, besides all the issues of either hurting each other, ALL rabbits carry bordatella which is FATAL for guinea pigs :nonod:


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi I have a male rabbit who I got in November from [email protected] adoption. Apparently he does not get on with other rabbits so I was planning on keeping him alone as adviced but now I don't know. He needs to be castrated first but should I get him a female friend. At the moment he is indoors but in the spring I'm moving him outside to a big hutch and run. Should I get him a friend in the spring to share his new home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

SandyR said:


> Hi I have a male rabbit who I got in November from [email protected] adoption. Apparently he does not get on with other rabbits so I was planning on keeping him alone as adviced but now I don't know. He needs to be castrated first but should I get him a female friend. At the moment he is indoors but in the spring I'm moving him outside to a big hutch and run. Should I get him a friend in the spring to share his new home.


The reason they would have said he doesn't get on with other rabbits will be because he isn't neutered, it is very rare to be able to keep entire bucks together.
Once he is neutered he will very much like a wifebun (she will need to be spayed also) to snuggle up to.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to agree completely with RWAF and Bernie on this. 

I had Miffy indoors by her self for 2 years, while I was at uni and home most of the time. I cant say she was unhappy but I knew when I started work she would be bored alone in my house. I got George for her and after a long time and waiting until I had time off work I was able to bond them. They have been inseparable, watching them together I would never keep a rabbit alone again. 


SymJedi - I think your rabbits would love eachother if you attempted to bond them in a small neutral space - I personally found car rides a great help

Nancy - As Bernie has said its really not a good idea to keep rabbits and gpigs together, they dont speak the same language, rabbits are much more powerful particularly their back legs and they have different dietary requirements


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. They said never to put him with other rabbits but the did tell me to get him neutered. Don't think they always know what they are talking about. They keep all the male rabbits together and I guess one of a group will always get picked on.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Sandy, get your boy neutered wait 4 weeks for him to heal and then visit your local rescue centre, have a chat with them tell them youve got a lone boy and would thy bunny date him for you. a good rescue centre will happily do all the bonding for you, they just might need to borrow your bunny for a week


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nancy23 said:


> *Thats very unfair to say that its cruel to keep rabbits alone!*
> I have 5 rabbits one of them lives with 3 guinea pigs and the other 4 live seperatly BECAUSE they tear eachother to shreds otherwise so they cant have a mate or theyd kill it. But if im a realy "cruel" owner id better stick all 4 in the same cage again so they have company and then watch them rip the life out of eachother, would that make me a non cruel good owner then??? Stupid!:nono::nono:


No need to be so aggressive
Maybe it does seem 'unfair', but it's true & people need to hear the truth, like it or not
As for keeping rabbits with guinea pigs I'm amazed by the number of people who've posted on here lately who still do this when it's been known for years it's not advisable & can be fatal for the guineas:nonod:


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Neutering really is essential. Hormones can cause real problems in un-neutered rabbits, because all their attention is focused on reproduction, and they act very instinctively in terms of protecting territory.

It really is very unusual for a rabbit to bond with another rabbit if both of them haven't been neutered.

Bonding can be a very tricky business. It isn't a case of just sticking them in together. They should be kept side by side where they can see and smell each other but not touch for some time. When it comes to actually physically introducing them, that needs to be in a neutral area that doesn't belong to either of them. Before that, swap litter trays over so smells are mingled, the same with some bedding, stroke both of them with the same hand, one after the other, so again smells are mingled. Likewise groom with the same brush.

Feed them either side of the same barrier, and put litter trays near each other with a barrier between.

All of this is to get their scents to mingle, so it seems right to them that they are a united item.

All physical introductions should be very well supervised and at the first sign of fighting, distract them by stroking, making sure neither rabbit is hurt, and that you aren't either.

One will demand that the other grooms it. So the rabbit with its chin down on the ground isn't submitting - it's being dominant. If the other rabbit does groom the dominant one, that is great. They've accepted their roles in the partnership. Humping is normal and the dominant rabbit will hump the subordinate as a way of firming the clarity of their hierarchical positions in the partnership.

This may sound straightforward...it often isn't, but unless you do these things, and unless the rabbits like each other on sight, then you're going to have real problems. However, as B3rnie said, there is nothing so great as a bonded pair.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

RWAF said:


> One will demand that the other grooms it. So the rabbit with its chin down on the ground isn't submitting - it's being dominant. If the other rabbit does groom the dominant one, that is great. They've accepted their roles in the partnership. Humping is normal and the dominant rabbit will hump the subordinate as a way of firming the clarity of their hierarchical positions in the partnership.


This is the problem I'm having at the moment. Storm will do it to Minion and Minion will clean her, but when he does it back she hops away or turns round, which has caused him to stomp on a few occasions. He's now resulted in waiting until she is sat on her back legs cleaning herself to shove his head under her. She does occasionally give his ear one lick but that is all he gets.

They seem happy though. Storm is not allowed on the bed but after they snuggled up I left them...


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

A site I recommend everybody reads is The Language of Lagomorphs. It's well written, amusing and informative, helping us understand what rabbits' body language is saying to us, and how we can effectively communicate with them.

The Language of Lagomorphs


----------



## SymJedi (Feb 13, 2012)

In the vast majority of instances I would say that you are 100% correct and I'm sure that my female would love some company but it's sad that the male won't co-operate. Of course, it makes sense to put rabbits into groups/pairs because this is how they would naturally be in the wild.

Putting him in the car/taking him to view potential mates wasn't possible as he hates cars and the rescue centre is quite a distance away - it wouldn't have been fair on him. Fyi, we are lucky that the vet is literally just down the road from us so he never really has to travel in the car. Again, the female is fine in the car. While I would love to find a friend for her but it is out of the question at the moment as I am at uni and it would be unfair to ask my parents to take on the responsibility of another rabbit.

We did the whole mixing scents thing - we would switch their cages over every day so one was in one cage, one in the other, then the opposite way round. They were both very interested but both settled fine. Every day (when I was still living at home full time and when I am back from uni now) I handle them one after the other and he has no problem with me smelling like her. It is only when he sees her (or cat or guinea pig in the distance) that he starts to get aggressive.

Totally agree with whoever said (might have been more than one of you) never have guinea pigs and rabbits together - it's a disaster waiting to happen and the guinea pig will come off worse.

I have seen truely pair bonded rabbits - there was a pair that had been together for years ata rescue centre where I volunteered after I left school and I totally agree it is a lovely thing to see. 

And I am definitely getting that book, sounds like a good read


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

It's online...won't cost you a penny


----------



## SymJedi (Feb 13, 2012)

RWAF said:


> It's online...won't cost you a penny


Even better


----------

